
HTML5 Canvas Fluid Simulation - msvan
http://29a.ch/sandbox/2012/fluidcanvas/
======
vjoel
Fascinating. Is it possible to reduce the cpu utilization when idle?

------
filipedeschamps
Loved the acid trip corner tip.

